# Adrenaline-3 for PlayStation Vita out now, allows for PS1 backup loading



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 15, 2017)

Come on, i was just at wololo site and it said TEASING not RELEASED O_O

Gosh @Chary Don't you have something fun to do, is saturday, HAVE FUN! 

Also what is with the multicolored text?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2017)

What is this, yesterday?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/adrenaline-v3-released.467678

;O;O;O;O


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> What is this, yesterday?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/adrenaline-v3-released.467678
> 
> ;O;O;O;O


If only you made it a front page post like a good news staffer ;O;O;O;


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 15, 2017)

Can you please post the changelog in proper quote tags (or no tags at all)? If you put them in code tags the sentences get cut off on mobile and you need to scroll to the right and left to read them.

Edit: Also Github link is broken.


----------



## Smoker1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Actual Github
https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/Adrenaline/releases


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Can you please post the changelog in proper quote tags (or no tags at all)? If you put them in code tags the sentences get cut off on mobile and you need to scroll to the right and left to read them.
> 
> Edit: Also Github link is broken.


Ugh, mobile users ruining the aesthetic /s

Link fixed as well, wonder why it died randomly like that.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 15, 2017)

but does it make vita memory cards affordable?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, that was quick, gotta love this guy. Time to play some Resident Evil Survivor.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> If only you made it a front page post like a good news staffer ;O;O;O;


Good news staffers? Is just a black box on the front page, you're one to talk.


----------



## PSVITAEnthusiast (Apr 15, 2017)

I have a PSP Demo (Ape quest) installed and Adrenaline v1. How do I upgrade easily? I had to restore back to this, as I messed up before. Thanks

EDIT: I just got to V2 with the easyinstaller


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 15, 2017)

might be a stupid question but does this allow me to put a pen drive or external hdd in my vita tv to run the games?


----------



## VincentBeasley (Apr 15, 2017)

So how do you make ps1 games full screen? 0.o
Edit: Nvm figured it out


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2017)

Boy, oh boy - time for me to update my plugins, this is a major development.


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 16, 2017)

Wait a minute...if a PSP can run EBOOT files, which are more or less PS1 files, and this is a PSP emulator...can the Vita/TV run EBOOT files with this ? 

* if so, then it is time for me to look up how to do this *


----------



## eduall (Apr 16, 2017)

for this, is best buy a PSvita or 3ds? :/


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 16, 2017)

adrenaline v3 easy installer released yet??


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> adrenaline v3 easy installer released yet??


If you already installed v2, all you have to do is replace the adrenaline folder in ux0 with the one in the download.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 16, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If you already installed v2, all you have to do is replace the adrenaline folder in ux0 with the one in the download.


cool thanks, where do the ps1 bin/iso go? do they have to be converted like on psp?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> cool thanks, where do the ps1 bin/iso go? do they have to be converted like on psp?


They should be converted to PSP eboots. You can use PSX2PSP to convert your PS1 ISOs as they are now to PSP eboots.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 16, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They should be converted to PSP eboots. You can use PSX2PSP to convert your PS1 ISOs as they are now to PSP eboots.


that sucks.... i could never get CDDA audio to work with ps1 bin/cue that way


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> that sucks.... i could never get CDDA audio to work with ps1 bin/cue that way


There was a plugin released for the original PSP that enabled CDDA in PS1 games, I dunno if you've tried that or not (or whether it works in Adrenaline lol), but you could always give that a try:

http://wololo.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=41330


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 16, 2017)

What PS Vita ofw version for this ?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What PS Vita ofw version for this ?


3.60 is required to install Adrenaline as it requires Henkaku to hook into the PSP emulator.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 16, 2017)

If i use a psp demo from the ps store for adrenaline, will i be able to load adrenaline without having to load henkaku first like you can with VHBL and ARK?


----------



## ceelo (Apr 16, 2017)

Anyone know how I can get to this new version from version 1? I remember someone saying you dont have to delete your directory, just move it over somewhere else and then replace the files with the new version overwriting the old ones. Anyone have the details?


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 16, 2017)

cvskid said:


> If i use a psp demo from the ps store for adrenaline, will i be able to load adrenaline without having to load henkaku first like you can with VHBL and ARK?



You need to run the henkaku exploit everytime you want to run Adrenaline. It's not a untethered exploit/permanent cold boot hack.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ceelo said:


> Anyone know how I can get to this new version from version 1? I remember someone saying you dont have to delete your directory, just move it over somewhere else and then replace the files with the new version overwriting the old ones. Anyone have the details?



Delete the V1 files (keeping ofw 6.6.1 eboot) grab the V3 files and follow the easyinstaller app like you would have done with V2 adrenaline.


----------



## Naridar (Apr 16, 2017)

I updated from Adrenaline v2 (if I remember correctly) by replacing the files in the adrenaline folder. Now it gives me a C1-2858-3 error whenever I start up the Adrenaline bubble. How can this be solved? Also, before updating, starting either Daedalus or Snes9xtyl gave the same error code, if it helps.

EDIT: nvm, reinstalling via easy installer worked. However, the aforementioned emulators still give that error. Is it a known issue or is there a solution?


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 16, 2017)

I deleted adrenaline inside the emulated itself as it was showing as a PSP game now I can't reinstall even with the easy installer anyone help ? Its installed but loads to a black screen ?!?

edit: fixwd it by downloading the latest easy installer ,also noticed if you load adrenaline without henkaku loaded you will get a game needs to be redownloaded message loaded up henkaku and the message whent im back to installing it now,just a note DO NOT DELETE THE ADRENALINE THAT SHOWS AS A PSP GAME UNDER THE XMB!!!!! caused me all manner of issues


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 16, 2017)

Is it worth getting a ps vita?


----------



## cvskid (Apr 16, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> Is it worth getting a ps vita?


If you are into rpg's yes. Otherwise i feel it might be hard to convince anyone outside of homebrew to get a ps vita.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 16, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> Is it worth getting a ps vita?


There's a couple nice vita games, but if you wanna play PSP and PS1 games too then it's definitely worth it. Just try and get one with at least a 32GB memory card, as the cards are very expensive when bought separately.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 16, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> Is it worth getting a ps vita?


It has a bunch of great games, but the memory cards are extremely expensive.

It has a bunch of JRPGs and other games I do enjoy. Gravity Rush (A remastered version of GR exists for the PS4, though, and GR2 is a PS4 exclusive), Persona 4 Golden, Killzone: Mercenary, Hatsune Miku: Project Diva f/f2nd/X (F/F2nd exist for PS3 and X for PS4, plus PS4 has Future Tone, but I like owning both on handheld and home console, as I like playing these on the go), etc. You have a few nice exclusives, and some ports/multiplatform titles that are cool, but yeah. It's not for everyone.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 16, 2017)

Anyone know how the use ds3/ds4 controller setting works in adrenaline?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Anyone know how the use ds3/ds4 controller setting works in adrenaline?


You need to install Xerpi's DS3/DS4Vita plugin as normal, follow his instructions on setting them up, then open the Adrenaline settings and enable it.


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 16, 2017)

No full screen on PS TV


----------



## cvskid (Apr 16, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You need to install Xerpi's DS3/DS4Vita plugin as normal, follow his instructions on setting them up, then open the Adrenaline settings and enable it.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

chocoboss said:


> No full screen on PS TV


I believe it's written into the PSTV's kernel that way. I imagine mostly because stretching 4:3 games to 16:9 on a TV vs a small handheld would look absolutely atrocious. 

Though it does make me curious as to whether someone could write a plugin that stretches 4:3 images to 16:9, but I dunno if that's even possible.


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 16, 2017)

I can play crash bandicout on PS2 with pops at full screen but not on PS TV, stretch game is not always a problem. For exemple it works great on ark ( but no sound )


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 16, 2017)

next question how on earth do i get ctfs or even cxmb to work with this once i enable it i just get a black screen on the xmb/vsh ?!?!?!


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 16, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I believe it's written into the PSTV's kernel that way. I imagine mostly because stretching 4:3 games to 16:9 on a TV vs a small handheld would look absolutely atrocious.
> 
> Though it does make me curious as to whether someone could write a plugin that stretches 4:3 images to 16:9, but I dunno if that's even possible.


i prefer everything to be in 16:9 even ps1 games...i hate black bars so bad..

would be nice if the flow added the option 2 stretch ps1 games, i can do it now but i have to use my tv scaler which is annoying


----------



## mangotowel (Apr 16, 2017)

What are the current pstv firmwares from amazon does anybody know? ;D


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2017)

mangotowel said:


> What are the current pstv firmwares from amazon does anybody know? ;D


All brand new PSTVs are guaranteed 3.60 or lower.


----------



## mangotowel (Apr 16, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All brand new PSTVs are guaranteed 3.60 or lower.


 Oh nice! Thanks for the information.


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 16, 2017)

so anyone get cxmb to work?


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 17, 2017)

in what folder do we have to put our eboot.pbp folder for ps1 games?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2017)

Rob Blou said:


> in what folder do we have to put our eboot.pbp folder for ps1 games?


ux0:pspemu/PSP/GAME/titleidofPS1game


----------



## Rob Blou (Apr 17, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ux0:pspemu/PSP/GAME/titleidofPS1game


Thank you


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> i prefer everything to be in 16:9 even ps1 games...i hate black bars so bad..
> 
> would be nice if the flow added the option 2 stretch ps1 games, i can do it now but i have to use my tv scaler which is annoying


most all tvs have setting that'll stretch signals for you. check out your remote


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 17, 2017)

Now, there's a reason for me to upgrade. Jumping from Adrenaline 1 to 3, here I come!


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 17, 2017)

PS Vita: Adrenaline goes open source, TheFlow takes a break


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 18, 2017)

For everyone complaining about memory cards, and to answer that one guy's question-- Vitashell allows you to use a USB stick as your primary storage on PSTV ! PSTV is dirt cheap and can now run Atari up to PS1/Vita games in 720 resolution! And the PS1 games I've tested so far are 100% speed no sound glitches or anything! COOL!


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 18, 2017)

Is there a way to change video size of the PS1 backups?


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 18, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> Is there a way to change video size of the PS1 backups?



Go to the Official Settings (PS button) when in-game and set the video size there.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 18, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> Is there a way to change video size of the PS1 backups?



Adrenaline has different video size options in the settings menu, as well as multiple video filters and smoothing options!


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 19, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> Adrenaline has different video size options in the settings menu, as well as multiple video filters and smoothing options!



And it just got better! If you really want to be a weirdo, it now supports fullscreen for PSTV!

https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/Adrenaline


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

i already have adrenaline installed running psp games, to update to play ps1 games which directory do i place these or is there and easier install in vpk format so i know it will set things in the right place


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> And it just got better! If you really want to be a weirdo, it now supports fullscreen for PSTV!
> 
> https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/Adrenaline


Nothing weird about it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> i already have adrenaline installed running psp games, to update to play ps1 games which directory do i place these or is there and easier install in vpk format so i know it will set things in the right place


Replace the files inside the adrenaline folder on the memory card. Is simple, using adrenaline v4, all updates can be done with in adrenaline (I assume using the official psp update firmware option would update adrenaline version in future)


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nothing weird about it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i have replaced the files in root adrenaline folder and tested, now my psp games dont boot.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you restart the system?


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did you restart the system?


yes just tested again and the error i get c1-2858-3, luckily i made a backup so ill restore it to get psp working again.

just wanted the update to boot ps1 because it wasnt working on the version i had.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> yes just tested again and the error i get c1-2858-3, luckily i made a backup so ill restore it to get psp working again.
> 
> just wanted the update to boot ps1 because it wasnt working on the version i had.


I dunno, all you have to do is download v4 from github extract the zip, and put the files inside the adrenaline folder. Is that simple i swear.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno, all you have to do is download v4 from github extract the zip, and put the files inside the adrenaline folder. Is that simple i swear.



is this right


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> is this right
> View attachment 85081


Yes, it should be.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yes, it should be.



now psp games wont boot, but these are placed here which worked before.





i do see these same files are here too


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> now psp games wont boot, but these are placed here which worked before.
> 
> View attachment 85082
> 
> ...


Can you check your plugins folder? If you setup adrenaline in the past, you would know that originally the plugins for adrenaline was in the pspemu folder, but ever since the v2 update it was moved to the adrenaline folder instead. You should only have to replace some files with the update to fix this problem.


> * Download the 6.61 EBOOT.PBP (for 1000/2000/3000) from the Sony server (google it)
> and paste it at 'ux0:adrenaline/661.PBP'.
> * Copy 'ux0:tai/config.txt' to your PC and add the following lines:
> *KERNEL
> ...


In other words your adrenaline folder doesn't have the files it should. Copy the adrenaline folder inside pspemu to the root of the memory stick, (ux0:Adrenaline) Then replace the files inside with the adrenaline v4 update.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can you check your plugins folder? If you setup adrenaline in the past, you would know that originally the plugins for adrenaline was in the pspemu folder, but ever since the v2 update it was moved to the adrenaline folder instead. You should only have to replace some files with the update to fix this problem.
> 
> In other words your adrenaline folder doesn't have the files it should. 661 FIRMWARE UPDATE,



the install i did the other day off the vpk set up using the pspemu folder.

here is my current tai config:
# You must reboot for changes to take place.
*KERNEL
ux0spemu/adrenaline/adrenaline.skprx
# henkaku.skprx is hard-coded to load and is not listed here
*main
# main is a special titleid for SceShell
ux0:app/MLCL00001/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10015
# this is for modifying the version string
ux0:app/MLCL00001/henkaku.suprx
*NPEZ00104
vs0:sys/external/libpgf.suprx
ux0spemu/adrenaline/adrenaline.suprx

*PCSD00021
ux0:tai/unit13.suprx
*PCSF00034
ux0:tai/unit13.suprx
*PCSA00107
ux0:tai/kzv.suprx
*SLUS00747

so i should change it to:

# You must reboot for changes to take place.
*KERNEL
ux0:adrenaline/adrenaline.skprx
# henkaku.skprx is hard-coded to load and is not listed here
*main
# main is a special titleid for SceShell
ux0:app/MLCL00001/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10015
# this is for modifying the version string
ux0:app/MLCL00001/henkaku.suprx
*NPEZ00104
vs0:sys/external/libpgf.suprx
ux0:adrenaline/adrenaline.suprx

*PCSD00021
ux0:tai/unit13.suprx
*PCSF00034
ux0:tai/unit13.suprx
*PCSA00107
ux0:tai/kzv.suprx
*SLUS00747

~Do i then have to manually add the PSP TITLE ID for them to boot, and what about PS1 is that the same or can i just copy the psp games to the iso folder and ps1 to the game folder (inside titleid folder)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> # You must reboot for changes to take place.
> *KERNEL
> *ux0spemu/adrenaline/adrenaline.skprx*
> # henkaku.skprx is hard-coded to load and is not listed here
> ...


Change the lines that is underlined.



> # You must reboot for changes to take place.
> *KERNEL
> *ux0:adrenaline/adrenaline.skprx*
> # henkaku.skprx is hard-coded to load and is not listed here
> ...



Do you see the difference now? The path directory is different, so change the text to reflect those changes to the new path. Then copy the adrenaline folder inside of pspeum to the root of the memory card.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Change the lines that is underlined.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the difference now? The path directory is different, so change the text to reflect those changes to the new path. Then copy the adrenaline folder inside of pspeum to the root of the memory card.



thanks i can see now its done the job it boot looks different and psp games work.

so hoping now ps1 support will work, lets try grab an eboot before i leave work to test 

Thanks


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> thanks i can see now its done the job it boot looks different and psp games work.
> 
> so hoping now ps1 support will work, lets try grab an eboot before i leave work to test


If you are making ps1 conversions, don't expect them all to work flawlessly, not all will work perfectly so if you have any problems with unnoffical ps1 games don't blame adrenaline. That all i can say.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you are making ps1 conversions, don't expect them all to work flawlessly, not all will work perfectly so if you have any problems with unnoffical ps1 games don't blame adrenaline. That all i can say.


i was using the retroarch emulator which seem to play ok but had no sound


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i was using the retroarch emulator which seem to play ok but had no sound


Retroarch works vastly different than the PS1emu used for playing PS1 games on Adrenaline. Adrenaline is limited to using one version of POPS, 6.61, which doesn't have the best compatibility in the world.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Retroarch works vastly different than the PS1emu used for playing PS1 games on Adrenaline. Adrenaline is limited to using one version of POPS, 6.61, which doesn't have the best compatibility in the world.


just going to try a game now, i initially tried retroarch because i have created my own cheat database for the games i have and was going to import them but the games i have that worked ok years ago on the psp i had, on the vita have no sound.

cool theyre working, just need to edit the shit codes off cwcheat that dont work and make my own.


----------



## SonyUSA (Apr 25, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> now psp games wont boot, but these are placed here which worked before.
> 
> View attachment 85082
> 
> ...



There should be 4 files, I think you're missing one for the new USB junk... ?


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 26, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> There should be 4 files, I think you're missing one for the new USB junk... ?


its working now after @Sonic Angel Knight mentioned about moving the files to the root adrenaline folder and changing the file path in tia config.txt


----------



## CatmanFan (Apr 27, 2017)

Alright TheFloW, you gave us PS1 games. Now we just need one more thing: PS1 bubbles.


----------



## alpmaster (May 1, 2017)

SushiKing said:


> Is it worth getting a ps vita?


Are you asking based off a 3.65 firmware or 3.60 since it is patched on the latest firmware?




Tom Bombadildo said:


> All brand new PSTVs are guaranteed 3.60 or lower.


Firmwares on PSTVs are not the same as Psvitas such as 3.40 being the equivalent of 3.18. I found out the hard way and bought a new PSTV and it had 3.50 which patched my exploit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> Firmwares on PSTVs are not the same as Psvitas such as 3.40 being the equivalent of 3.18. I found out the hard way and bought a new PSTV and it had 3.50 which patched my exploit.


Uhh...wut? The PSTV uses the same firmware as the Vita. No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## alpmaster (May 1, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## alpmaster (May 1, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Uhh...wut? The PSTV uses the same firmware as the Vita. No idea what you're talking about.


3.20 is actually 3.18 on PSTV. Usually one firmware can patch an exploit but psvita is the PS1 TN-X Loader is blocked on 3.30 PSTV.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2017)

alpmaster said:


> 3.20 is actually 3.18 on PSTV. Usually one firmware can patch an exploit but psvita is the PS1 TN-X Loader is blocked on 3.30 PSTV.


TN-X wasn't patched on 3.20, it still worked then. It was patched on 3.30. 

They use the same firmware. You're wrong.


----------



## alpmaster (May 20, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> TN-X wasn't patched on 3.20, it still worked then. It was patched on 3.30.
> 
> They use the same firmware. You're wrong.


i said TN-X was patched on 3.30?


----------

